# Cheapest Nato Staps "Marine Nationale" -- How do you put these on? Seriously!



## DB Broward

Over the past couple months I've ordered a number of straps from CNS, and generally am quite happy with them. I'm particularly fond of the one-piece "Paratrooper" models, which are easy to put on and adjust. They're easy on the wallet, too--just $10 apiece. No, they are NOT the equal of Erika's (I have several of those, too), but at 1/10th the price they are 80-90% as good (even the CNS "compass" logo on the hardware looks nice). So, I indulged in a host of different colors and enjoy them (I swap straps often) at the 10-for-the-cost-of-1 advantage.

That said, I also purchased 3-4 of the CNS "Marine Nationale" style, which are more like Erika's in that they have an extra loop and are more "real MN" in feel. These are just $15 each--again, a bargain.

*BUT! *For the life of me I can't seem to mount these MNs on my watches correctly. Or I maybe I'm just missing something. So, to all your Sages O' the Straps, I present my predicament and beg your advice.

*Fact #1: *I am an idiot. I mean, I think I'd have an easier time repairing the Large Haldron Collider than I am fiddling with these MNs. It's driving me nuts.

*Fact #2: *The issue, for me, is the curious CNS design: On their MNs, the main securing "hook" is free-floating--unlike Erika's, where the hook is sewn-in. The same pieces are all there, though: the hook, the adjustment slider, a third connecting buckle. See the attached photo from the CNS Web site, which I've marked-up. It shows two different ways to mount the strap. I'm not super-concerned about which style I use, though I'd probably prefer the one shown on the green strap; no bulk under the watch, no cloth for the watch to slip-around on, and still secure-ish if a spring bar fails.

The adjustment slider, in my hands, seems to do nothing in terms of changing the size of the strap when worn (unlike the slider on Erika's, which works effortlessly). All I can see is that it changes the point on the strap on which the watch sits (same situation with both mounting options). I've carefully mounted my watches exactly according to the photo, trying both configurations, but in each case the strap comes out tight on me--and I have a 7" wrist. CNS says their MNs are designed to be "very easy to adjust" and fit a wide range of wrist sizes.

After a search through YouTube seeking instructions, it seems I'm not the only one confused by this design. One enterprising fellow even decided to cut the attachment buckle off his CNS MN, reposition it, and sew the hook in its place--creating a copy of the Erika style. I dunno if I'd dare take on a sewing mod (I'm sure it would look terrible, given my lack of needle-and-thread skills) and, besides, there must be a simpler solution.

*Fact #3: *I am an idiot.


----------



## kpjimmy

No you are not an idiot. I've been wearing MN style shorts years but this configuration is not really well done. There's two ways of wearing/mounting. One is with no layer but adds the bulk to the sides as a fold and the second uses 2 layer which I don'tlike personally either. I've since only bought one to try and no more lol. I only buy their single pass paratrooper straps and I cut to size. But back to the how, hope these pics help!






























Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl

They are a bit fiddly. I wear the strap with the double layer under my 6.75 inch wrist so the back of the watch head us touching skin. This is my preference as I am not keen on 2 layers if strap as it raises the watch head too much IMHO. 
My suggestion is to loop the strap as you going to wear it first and the attach the spring bars on top of the 2 loops. Then put the watch on the wrist and then you can move the slider to your tightness preference. It's easier to do this whilst on the wrist.
I don't think I would buy another, again preferring the simpler and less bulky paratrooper type, but my erika's black ops is still superior.









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## DB Broward

Agreed with you both: These MNs are fiddly. And, like the two of you, I do prefer the Paratrooper style. Simpler, effective, quick-change. Seems it would be an easy update to reconfigure the buckles and sew-in the hook hardware (Erika-style) on these MNs; I really think it would improve the use and appeal dramatically.

Still keen to master these things, tho. I've been "fiddling" some more and ... With the "green strap" (as in the original pic) layout I can JUST get the strap to fit my 7-inch wrist if I move the adjustment slider all the way until it's right up against the attachment hook. Anybody with a larger wrist ... I haven't a clue how you'd make it fit. Going with the "black strap" option seems to offer a lot more size adjustment; I can even make the strap loose. Then again, now there's a loop of strap under the caseback and another loop under THAT--so the watch doesn't feel quite as planted on my wrist. Despite that drawback, tho, that's probably how I'll use these (when I don't simply default to the Paratroopers instead, of course).

Thanks for the input. And if anybody has the "magic key" we haven't yet heard about, I'm all ears.


----------



## longtimelurker

Not an idiot. The design is overly fussy for no real advantage. There's a joke about the French in there somewhere...


----------



## davidevo

If it makes you feel better, the Oris AD couldn't manage the Erica's strap when I put this on!


----------



## Nokie

They take strap placement up to a "rocket science" level.......

I think kpjimmy has the correct answer.

Good luck. Hope you get them dialed in and enjoy them.


----------



## duc

I disassembled the CNS and reassembled it using Erica's as a guide (at least Mrs duc did, but it was my great idea). Once that was done, it worked like a charm. You need someone who is handy with a sewing machine. Be careful cutting the original threading.


----------



## Roningrad

duc said:


> I disassembled the CNS and reassembled it using Erica's as a guide (at least Mrs duc did, but it was my great idea). Once that was done, it worked like a charm. You need someone who is handy with a sewing machine. Be careful cutting the original threading.


Did the same. It looked a lot better. But for those who would try this approach, I would strongly recommend that you take caution as the "dual holed" keeper is a bit spaced larger as compared to Erika's. Thus, it is a bit susceptible to sliding and therefore loosening the strap. however, if you have a smaller "dual holed" keeper, it would absolutely work.

I don't have one, so I stuck with what I have with the original CNS hardware. At least for the time being.


----------



## Gavin 11

They are a garbage design, they have changed the basic design and got it completely wrong, the Erika is the correct way to construct a MN, as do all the cheap ones off aliexpress, shockingly bad design!!


----------



## Split-2nd

They are exactly like a Watch Steward strap. No strap between your wrist and the caseback. It took me a while to figure it out.


----------



## drmdwebb

I realize this is an old post.

I wish I'd found this post before I bought four (at least they were on sale).

My wife the quilter has agreed to rebuild them for me (if I unpick them  )

At least I have a chance to make them useful. I tried multiple ways in the current configuration and there is just no way. 

How come Cheapest Nato Straps hasn't figured this out????


----------



## drmdwebb

And just like that, I’ve remodeled two of the four (two more to go). Using Erika’s as a model, I did this (turns out super glue will hole the straps together until my wife the quilter can put some stitches in them):


----------



## drmdwebb

And I even shortened them a bit to match my wrist better.


----------

